# Tyco 440 narrow magnet q's?



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

This tyco came with magnets that were too strong! this red car would barly move around the track (Stuck in place on track an engine gets very hot!)1 magnets to strong for home use/more volts needed,wrong magnets for car?magnets look bigger and wider than stock and are silver grayish.?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Looks like old Slottech Panther mags, and if they're polymers (kinda grainy lookin') they are unbelievably strong given the time period they are from.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks ,,,the slotman who took them out only said they cost 15-20 bucks and was i sure i wanted to take them out! (The entire car was 15 bucks).magnets cost that much?


----------

